# 2/21/09 Offshore Jigging - More AJs



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught lots of small jacks today, and a few keepers. Had to hop around a lot to find the fish. I caught the biggest of the day at 27 pounds, not too huge. Other than that, plenty of bonita at 20 miles. Chris got a nice bonita on my little ultra-ultra-ultra-ultra light setup consisting of a 2 foot rod and a reel with 125 yards of 4#, I'll post a video of itlater. Scroll down for pictures.

Chrishooks a mystery fish:










Look who it is:










Double hookup:










Andrew with a jack:










At another spot:










Me with the 27 pounder:










Bonita off the bow:










Fish on!










He landed it!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Looked like fun! Seems like we can't get away from the reds lol. I was still layed up in bed sick today :banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great day to be out on the water. Glad you had fun.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you had fun. We had tournaments (for charity) in NC using those Mighty Mite setups.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet. Should be a neat video


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

we saw you guys heading out. good to see you had a good trip.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!! Was kinda rough today eh ??

Scott


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

That Ultra ultra ultra lite is to cool!!

Great Job


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dailysaw (2/21/2009)*we saw you guys heading out. good to see you had a good trip.


Hey, I just replied to your post saying the same thing!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

looks like fun...the ultra ultra ultra lite setup made me lmao..


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice aj


----------



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like that bonita would have been a pretty good fight on that little reel


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

How far out for the AJ?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fmitchell (2/23/2009)*How far out for the AJ?


We were out about 20-25


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

Kinda odd to think that Ice fishing set ups were used tocatch that fish. Great Job!


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

20 -25 miles out! Thanks - sounds like they are moving in for the spring thing?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the report & pics.

Evan.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

You guys post some GREAT reports and pictures!

Thanks for sharing....looks like you had a great day again!!


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

Why type of jig was that? What make?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The pink one hanging out of the fish's mouth is a pro jig.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job again on the post and pics.

Ted


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

They sell ice fishing combos at Destin Walmart, and yes i wish i was kidding.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

True-King,

Just to level set the next bit of questions....

Ok, I'm a novice...never been Offshore, but plan to when I arrive for a vacationin July 2009 in Destin.

After reading many,many post on this fourm, I havestarted some initial purchases, target is AJ jiggin:

Couple of Williamson jigs Cabela's, 5oz and 7oz Williamson 

What kind of setup do yourecommend? Reel, main line, leader? Any specific knot you use to tie onto the jig?

Thanks!


----------



## bullfish (Mar 14, 2008)

great time i bet looks like a reel fight on that tiny pole. hahahaha:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingfisher (3/6/2009)*True-King,
> 
> Just to level set the next bit of questions....
> 
> ...


PM sent!


----------

